# Senlac/ Drink wih Tommy Cooper



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was Chf Catering Officer on BR MV Senlac on Newhaven /Dieppe run in 1974 There were three crews in those days A B C but cant remember which I was with. I was going home on leave to Bridlington where I lived ln those days and travelled via Lewes & Victoria. Just after leaving Lewes station along the corridor came our Sparky,afraid yet again memory fails me, and he was very excited telling me the famous comedian Tommy Cooper was sitting alone in a 1st class compartment just along the way. He suggested we ask him to have a drink at the buffet bar with us. I wasnt too ke en but he persueded me. Tommy looked up and upon the Sparky asking the question he immediately agreed when he heard we were paying..... He was very good company and one of those naturally funny people and a great drinker too. Minature Scotches were the thing in those days and we had quite a few in the hours trip to Victoria. Before leaving him I asked for an autograph and the only paper I had on me was my Vernons football pools envelope ready to post which he readily signed and I still have it somewhere.
If the Sparks should read this it would be nice to hear from him. Think he might have been Welsh ?
R396040 Stuart Henderson aka George


----------

